# Training With A Purpose



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Sports Psychologist Rebecca Symes tells us 'all training sessions need a PURPOSE', so how do we go about it?



> How many times have you rocked up to a training session, walked through the venue doors, got changed, had a few random conversations and got started? I suspect the likelihood is that this has been your experience on at least one occasion, if not on regular occasions, and I even suspect that many of you might be thinking, â€œyeah and whatâ€™s wrong with that?â€ Am I right?





> P is for Plan
> 
> U and R are for Utilise Resources
> 
> ...


Get the full lowdown of one of the most overlooked parts of your training regime right here:

MMA Training Zone Techniques | Training With A Purpose | Your MMA - Our Passion


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

I like the sound of O.

Is Rebecca free some time to give me a primary example of this?


----------

